# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Vakantie: zonnebank gezond of niet

## FRANCOIS580

Vakantie: zonnebank gezond of niet


*Spierwitte benen en een krijtwit gezicht passen niet in ons huidig modebeeld. Met de winter definitief achter de rug en in het vooruitzicht van een deugddoende lente en zomer vol zon, brengen velen weer een bezoek aan de zonnebank. Dat is in wetenschappelijke kringen fel omstreden, maar is dit allemaal niet fel overroepen? Is het effect van een zonnebank bruin tintje dan écht zo ongezond, en wat doet een bezoek aan de zonnebank met je huid? Hoe bescherm je jouw huid tijdens zo’n beurt onder de zonnebank en zijn er geen alternatieven om reeds in het vroege voorjaar met een vakantiebruin tintje rond te paraderen?* 

Het zijn de UV- lampen die je onder de zonnebank een vakantiebruin kleurtje bezorgen en die het gebruik van de zonnebank zo omstreden maken. Natuurlijk zonlicht bevat 90 procent UVA- zonnestralen en 10 procent UVB- stralen. Oorspronkelijk zijn er ook nog UVC- stralen, maar die worden gelukkig door de ozonlaag weggefilterd vooraleer ze de aarde bereiken, anders was alle aards leven onmogelijk. De lampen van een zonnebank geven hoofdzakelijk UVA- licht.

*Schadelijk voor DNA van je huid*

Natuurlijk bruinen gaat voor velen té traag, anderen hebben dan weer een huidsamenstelling die enkel zal verbranden. Wie zo vlug mogelijk met een bruine vakantiekleur wil rond lopen kiest voor de zonnebank. De zonnebanklampen geven hoofdzakelijk UVA- licht. Deze zijn biologisch het meest actief, maar ook schadelijk voor je DNA, of het erfelijk materiaal van je huidcellen. Om zich te beschermen, maakt je huid extra pigment aan te maken. Bruinen is niets meer dan een verdedigingsreactie van je lichaam . Er bestaat ook langgolvig UVA- licht dat je huid snel bruint en geen huidverbranding veroorzaakt. Door de aanwezigheid van gemiddeld tien procent UVB- licht in de zonnestralen, zal je huid enkele uren na het zonnebaden wél verbranden. Zonnebanklampen stralen een miniem percentagen aan UVB- licht uit, daar wordt je huid langdurig bruin van. 

*Extra vitamine D*

Onder invloed van de UVB- stralen maakt je lichaam extra vitamine D aan. De zonnebank produceert weinig UVB- licht, en zorgt dus voor weinig of geen vitamine D. Het doel van de zonnebank is immers gelijklopend met de wens van de bezoeker: zo vlug mogelijk bruinen zonder verbranden. Dat proces verloopt zeker niet zonder negatieve effecten voor je huid…/...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

hoe-waar.be

----------


## sietske763

dank je voor je onderzoek,
vindt het erg duidelijk en weet nu dus wat meer,
ik heb altijd gedacht dat een zonnebank beter was dan de echte zon,
heb ooit eens gehoord dat een zonnebank kuur minder schadelijk is dan in de felle zon te zitten.
ik doe dus altijd een kuur en ga dan op vakantie niet meer in de zon zitten,
t shirt aan/ hoge beschermings factor, en een parasol en dan ook pas aan het einde van de middag.
dus bedankt..............dacht echt dat ik ""goed bezig was""

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Graag gedaan Sietske, ben blij dat ik kon helpen, en... Geniet van het zonnetje!

----------


## christel1

Ik lig van als het zonnetje iets of wat warmte geeft buiten in de zon dus, en heb er 6 dagen van genoten dus. Heb me wel deftig ingesmeerd want de zon brandde al heel goed ook al is het nog maar eind maart dus. 
Toen ik last had van mijn rug en FM dan ging ik wel regelmatig onder de zonnebank, niet om een bruin kleurtje te krijgen maar om mijn pijn te verminderen dus. En zelf had ik thuis een zonnehemel aangeschaft als ik het echt niet kon houden van de pijn. 
En als ik nu echt bleek zie dan durf ik wel in de winter ook eens onder de zonnebank te gaan maar dat valt zelden voor of gewoon voor mijn stramme spieren een beetje te ontspannen.

----------

